
Graphically Design the Database for Your Django Code - inputcoffee
http://mmcardle.github.io/django_builder/#/models
======
inputcoffee
I didn't know this existed, and I've looked for something like this.

If you are even remotely interested in coding anything in Django, I would
check this out.

I am not, in any way, affiliated with this tool or the team behind it. I don't
know them.

